# Problem - Drucker Epson Stylus DX4800



## DrEaM (25. November 2008)

Guten tag,

ich hab da ein kleines Problem und zwar sind meine Druckerpatronen alle leer gegangen, das ist nicht so schlimm aber weil mir die kosten für ein komplett Farbenset zu hoch sind habe ich mir einfach die Schwarz gekauft...

Natürlich habe ich eine Originale Epson Patrone gekauft im Software Menü vom Drucker wird auch angezeigt das Schwarz voll were aber wenn ich meine Bewerbung drucken will steht da ... Keine Tinte .


Nun meine frage woran kann das liegen und was kann ich dagegen machen ???


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2008)

viele/alle (?) drucker drucken auch schwarz nur, wenn farbe nicht leer ist, da sonst der druckkopf beschädigt werden kann.

bei meinem canon is das auch so, und wird bei canon auch in den FAQ erklärt.


----------



## DrEaM (25. November 2008)

irgendwie kann ich mit deiner antwort nicht gerade viel anfangen vielleicht steh ich auch auf dem schlauch -.-

ich will doch einfach nur mit einer vollen schwarzen druckerpatrone etwas schwarzes ausdrucken ..

das war das erste und letztemal das ein drucker von Epson in mein Haus kommt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2008)

auch die farbsektion ist beim schwarzdruck aktiv, spätestens beim automatischen kurzreinigen der düsen, die auch dann erfolgt, wenn man GAR nicht druckt (fällt dir evlt. auf, wenn man ne drucker einschaltet: dann "arbeitet" der oft erstmal kurz). wenn dann die patrone leer ist, dann kann der druckkopf davon kaputgehen, auch wenn du die jeweilige farbe gar nicht brauchst. und damit das nicht passiert, "weigert" sich der drucker, zu drucken. das ist bei meinem canon auch auch bei vielen anderen druckern so, bestimmt auch bei deinem.

ich würd an deiner stelle evlt. billig-patronen für farbe kaufen, damit du wieder drucken kannst.

das ist aber wie gesagt bei vielen, vlt. sogar allen firmen so.


----------

